# Private pond fatty!



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

caught on a 4" watermellon yum dinger w/ ultralight setup, looked to be around 8lbs or so...super slow jerk and pause retrieveover the bottom










:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fatty is right. 

Nice Bass. Congrats.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy cow. Nice fish!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bucket mouth. I down sized my presentation today, (4" lizard, spinning rod, 10 lb test) I caught a few, none pic worthy. The lake I'm fishing is real grassy too. I bet that was a good fight on light tackle.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Deer season over :reallycrying Bass fishing starting up :hoppingmad Nice fish*


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

THAT sir is truly impressive. great job:bowdown


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang nice bass !! Congrats :clap


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

veryyyy nice

i caught a 10 and a half pounder on the beds last year! almost time for em to do it here!


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, what a nice bass. Congrats


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

nice bass!!!! :toast


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

freakin slob


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

dude nice catch! i was bout to put a pic of my fish up but damn..ima look stupid haha!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice looking bass.


----------

